# Everyone can be a model nowadays!!!



## Thais (Dec 31, 2006)

That's exactly what Jamie told me when he showed me this page!

Unbelievable!


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well, that's pretty cool. I was hoping to see more drastic measures, as this just looked like it was mostly lighting and some smoothing - but maybe there is still hope for me looking good in a picture lol.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, some of those are crazy! Thanks for sharing =]


----------



## Ricci (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh wow omg


----------



## Thais (Dec 31, 2006)

Didn't you see the boobs and butts that got bigger and the wrinkles that disappeared and the improved makeup? LOL


----------



## daer0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of these people look good without the retouching, it's unbelievable how the media wants to create unachieveable images for humans, it is ok to have physical flaws, NO ONE is perfect in any way, i mean these people must look at their own pictures and maybe think "i wish i did look that way"

it's sad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'd rather be myself, just as i am, just as i look, it's me, and retouching my pictures wont change the way i look in real life. Physical beauty fades with time, but your inner beauty never does.

No wonder why so many people, mostly teenagers nowadays want to desperately look perfect, and will do unimaginable things to achieve it...


----------



## LVA (Dec 31, 2006)

Is it photoshopped afters ? cuz some of the b4's look better than the afters (afters looks too fake)


----------



## Ricci (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup I did amazing indeed


----------



## daer0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, some of the photographers will use photoshop to retouch the pictures, but the magazine editors use that and some other stuff to do it as well.

The retouched ones look like they are wax dolls, why would you want to look that fake? :kopfkratz:


----------



## Princess6828 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ha ha - yeah, I took a second more closer look at it. I did see butts moving up and down and boobs coming and going...that's crazy.


----------



## daer0n (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is how some photographers do it with photoshop..
well just in case someone else is interested in doing it too lol
oh well

Photoshop &amp; Design Tutorials Â» Photo Retouching - Skin

some other people offer digital retouch services
Digital Retouch

and here is another retouched portfolio:
retouchME Home

and another example:


----------



## Jesskaa (Dec 31, 2006)

i have paintshop pro 8.


----------



## FeverDream (Dec 31, 2006)

This one is just baaad on all counts: Glenn Feron - The Art of Retouching

But this one is a real improvement: Glenn Feron - The Art of Retouching

I think the guy from fluideffect.com does a better job, but it's interesting to see how things aren't really what they appear to be.


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of that is really obvious photoshopping. Somethimes the women don't even look real afterwards!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, that I definitely noticed LOL!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 1, 2007)

its amazing.


----------



## semantje (Jan 1, 2007)

that cool! they can add boobies and everything!


----------



## oceanmist (Jan 1, 2007)

That's kind of sad. Many of those people are beautiful to begin with... It's no wonder that our world has an unrealistic view of what appearances should be. I can understand some lighting issues, but they actually retouched the DOG! C'mon!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 1, 2007)

I love sites like that! Thanks for sharing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 1, 2007)

haha yeah, that was funny!!!

honestly I think some of the before pictures look much better and natural than the after's.


----------



## LVA (Jan 1, 2007)

agreed.

daer0n - thanx for the links. It's kinda fun seeing the differences in all the different b4 and after. ... esp since i'm realli bored @ the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mintesa (Jan 1, 2007)

i have seen this before. really crazy, they actually look fine to me without the retouching.


----------



## jessimau (Jan 2, 2007)

I kept thinking that if they'd done a better job with the lighting in the first place they wouldn't have had to do nearly as much retouching. I was kinda thinking there's a good amount of photographer skill that could remove the need for as much of that (lighting, lenses, etc). Plus on some they added SO MUCH damn makeup...if that was the look they wanted, that's the look they should've asked for. I'm sure the eye m/u at least could've been done that way without all the retouching.

That aside, if you're not totally happy with your digital pics, you should check out Picassa...my dad uses it and it can totally correct color goofs, poor lighting, etc. My mom used it to edit photos from my cousin's wedding: straighten them out, sharpen, balance out the color temp, things like that. It's so much fun to play with!!


----------



## Curiosity (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen that website before. Some of the afters look worse than the befores, but overall he's quite skilled. I love the way he changes and enhances eye colour.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 2, 2007)

I have seen that site before as well. I could sit here all day and keep looking at the before and afters! lol


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 2, 2007)

Mercy, some of them look worse WITH the touchups.


----------



## AnnaBelle (Jan 2, 2007)

I know! Some of them didn't even look real to me. :vogel:


----------



## Lia (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't think that the guy did a really good job on photoshopping those pics. There are better artists who do those jobs and make it look better.


----------



## Nikki_01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow omg thats insane!

Like honestly, some of them before pics are gorgeous!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 2, 2007)

wow. this makes me realise that no one is perfect no matter how slaming they look.


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 2, 2007)

well I would mind being permanently photoshopped!!!!!

little wonder we all have low self esteems.........who knows what reality is anymore!!!


----------



## sassychix (Jan 3, 2007)

its sad how they change ur total look! why cant they be happy with smaller boobs/butts ... tsk tsk

bt its pretty fun to look at  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beauty18 (Feb 4, 2007)

yea its getting pretty bad tho..... i mean they are making pretty much fake people..... there is this video i watched this average looking girl went and got her picture takin then they strecher her neck, and made her look really skinny and have perfect skin and everything.... soo she looked perfect.... but its all fake....... and all girls arnt going to look like that...... i mean like when they sell clothes right it has to be on a skinny model ....and they say if u buy this ull look as good as she does... but wut about bigger people.... its soo bad ....


----------



## princess_20 (Feb 4, 2007)

Amazing! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 4, 2007)

Well now, that is interesting.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 5, 2007)

Those are so weird!

Is it just me or would you get offended if someone had to airbrush you??

And I have to agree with Broken - alot of the times the ladies look better before hand!


----------



## Momo (Feb 22, 2007)

i second that


----------



## magosienne (Feb 22, 2007)

that's sad. i mean, i saw one of my friend (who is a damn good amateur photographer) retouching pics from a wedding, resizing, cutting, etc... and with a bit of scrapbooking, she made a nice gift for her friends. that way, i think photoshop is great.

but seeing models retouched that much, that's ewww. some of them look so much better before.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 23, 2007)

Very interesting...reminds me of the Dove commercial.


----------



## Saje (Feb 23, 2007)

I find nothing wrong with it. Its an industry standard. Its just a damn shame that its not mentioned enough to people that yes... photo-retouching is part of the industry.

oh and just to add... not everyone can be a model because some people just cant photograph well enough that not enough re-touching in the world can make it a good photograph. (it goes the same for a bad photographer and makeup artist)


----------



## kissmydress (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't think that person was good at Photoshop AT ALL. They made everyone look orange and one-dimensional.


----------



## Henna_Spirit (Feb 24, 2007)

i love looking at these edited pics, it amazes me what people can do with photoshop. it did strike me that int hat picture with the woman and the guy, the guy didnth ave anything retouched on his body, whilst the womans butt was smoothed out, a bit plumpier.... lol


----------



## jessica9 (Feb 24, 2007)

It's like they add breast and butt implants to everyone! weird!

this stuff annoys me because they make everyone look like they have plastic surgery when the people look fine and perfectly attractive the way they are. on the other hand though...it's a good reminder that none of this stuff is actually real.


----------



## mac-whore (Feb 24, 2007)

lol well, personally, i wouldn't go as far as to say that anyone can be a model. in my opinion, most of those people were exceptionally attractive to begin with, just that the after pics were extremely enhanced. it is interesting just how much alot of pics in the media are altered though.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ahhhh the wonders of photoshop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## claire20a (Feb 24, 2007)

interesting... i think they take this too far though... like some of the others have said, alot of these girls looked great to begin with!


----------



## MindySue (Mar 14, 2007)

that was fun i must say.


----------



## TylerD (Mar 14, 2007)

Wow thats crazy although I dont think they needed to change Usher much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Miss World (Mar 14, 2007)

My, oh my! retouching does make adifference, even if the person naturally looks good.

Thanks for sharing the link ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missally (Mar 14, 2007)

why were most people orange after? haha


----------



## shelbys2009 (Mar 14, 2007)

omg. woww. haha thats crazy!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 15, 2007)

Some looked great without the retouching. Well, Im still bookmarking this page for when I feel like crap. It made me so happy to see people's imperfections. Not that im happy they are not perfect, but it made me see them as real people. Know what I mean? I just wish they would show how they really are all the time!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Aug 24, 2007)

What program would you use to do retouching like that? i wanna try it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 24, 2007)

ttp://www.makeuptalk.com/forums/f15/everyone-can-model-nowadays-44824.html

this is almost radiculous


----------



## puncturedskirt (Aug 24, 2007)

Tyra Banks even says that they airbrush her own photos, So that's nothing really new to hear or see.


----------



## margy809 (Aug 27, 2007)

wow.


----------



## enyadoresme (Aug 27, 2007)

off topic but....i think she looks hot


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 27, 2007)

It always scares me how much they can change


----------



## mama-mia99 (Jan 13, 2008)

wow! these people are as normal as we are. very cool....thanks for sharing.


----------



## chocobon (Jan 13, 2008)

Thnx for sharing! That website is cool!!


----------



## joybelle (Jan 13, 2008)

Scary!


----------

